# Need guidance on issues with my SIM card and further actions



## Deadpool1993 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello.

I recently rooted my phone and after 2 days I have found that my phone has a huge issue. My SIM card seems to not be recognized when I boot. I have Gummycharged 2.0. I've looked through a considerable amount of forums and have found no one having the same issue as I am right now.

I have two questions

Is this solvable? Please elaborate on how I could solve a problem like this

If the problem persists after different attempts at fixing it, will Verizon Wireless give me a new SIM card for my rooted phone? I am prepared to bite the bullet and run it over with a truck if the problem persists. Not like they'll be able to figure it out.

I do have a warranty. The only way I will bring myself to go into Verizon Wireless is either if I know FOR SURE that I will get a new SIM card and they will disregard the root, or they will not accept a rooted phone for possible repairs and I will bring the "run over phone" into them and pay the 70 dollar deductible and get a new phone.

Immediate Assistance in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

"Deadpool1993 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I recently rooted my phone and after 2 days I have found that my phone has a huge issue. My SIM card seems to not be recognized when I boot. I have Gummycharged 2.0. I've looked through a considerable amount of forums and have found no one having the same issue as I am right now.
> 
> ...


Call Verizon warranty repair •611 and tell them,you brought your charge into the wireless store. Tell them the rep told you that you needed a new Sim card cause your phone wont recognize your Sim. Tell them the rep told you to call them for a new Sim. I just did this last week. You are taking a chance if you bring them a rooted phone.

Some reps will ignore your root status but some wont and as we all know rooting VOIDS YOUR WARRANTY! If you do decide to bring it to the store I would recomend an EE4 Odin first.... Good luck


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Same thing happened to me, you're not alone. Some way or another my SIM card was unrecognizable... all you have to do to unroot is ODIN the stock EE4 and woila... you're back to normal. No need to panic.

If you don't mind the overnight shipping, you can just call *611 and tell them that your phone does not recognize your SIM card and they will send one out. In my case, mine died on Thursday evening and missed the overnight shipping option by a few hours and couldn't wait till Monday to get my SIM card shipped so I just ODIN'ed the EE4 stock ROM and went into the store. It was easy as that. They told me to just throw away my old SIM card because they are not reusable.

Still don't know what caused the SIM card to fail...


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you folks happen to ODIN the device with leaving the SIM card in it while doing so. If so that could be what trashed your card. I've always been told to remove the SIM before ODIN so it does not ruin it.

As for fixing it as mentioned if you have time just call in and get them to send you a new one. If you can't wait I would NOT go into the store with it running a custom ROM and being rooted. Just ODIN it quick to EE4 like mentioned and then go in. Better safe then sorry in the long run.


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

In my instance... it was not during flashing of anything. Merely just happened out of no where.


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Aixelsyd said:


> Did you folks happen to ODIN the device with leaving the SIM card in it while doing so. If so that could be what trashed your card. I've always been told to remove the SIM before ODIN so it does not ruin it.
> 
> As for fixing it as mentioned if you have time just call in and get them to send you a new one. If you can't wait I would NOT go into the store with it running a custom ROM and being rooted. Just ODIN it quick to EE4 like mentioned and then go in. Better safe then sorry in the long run.


Dude, not one dev has ever listed "pulling your sim card" as a necessary option when you flash. Who told you to do this because I have never seen that in the instructions in a "how to" thread. You've always been told? By who?


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

The more often you pull the sim card the sooner you'll wear out its contacts and have to get a new one. And if you ever pull it out while there's power in the device, even if it's turned off, you can fry the slot. VZW told me to remove and reseat it with the battery out if you're having voice issues, in order for it to download the latest prl. Otherwise, leave it alone.


----------

